# Wah/shalamar



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Friends,which one you consider better between shalamar and wah medical college?
Their last year closing merits?
Any info u have;please post!


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

wah is best amongst private colleges


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Apply everywhere and wait till 1st November..

Wah is a good college, it's on the better side. But, Wah's away from the mainstream twin cities, in the city of Wah, which is basically a cantonment. And if you are a resident of Lahore or Southern Punjab, it might be unsuitable for you. Plus, the recent scandal of forgering of Vice Chancellors son's record has dented the reputation of the college badly.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

It's like while considering a private institution you should put your comfort and convenience first. 

About Shalamar, it's in the city of Lahore, one of the three private institutions which are in the city, the rest two being CMH and FMH. It's in Lahore Cantt, 2 min drive from CMH and a 4 min drive from Royal Palm Club. 
Even LMDC is away from the city, it's about 30 min drive from Amritsar, India


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Closing merit varies everywhere, I'd rather say, good medical colleges always end up around 5 - 7 % lower than the govt medical colleges.

Like, CMH had such a merit from last two years and Shalamar had such a merit last year. Sharif, Wah and FMH fall in the same category. LMDC is all safarish. The guy who is the owner of LMDC is a big money monger and was health minister Punjab in the tenure of Musharraf. He did everything he could to destroy the health setup of Punjab and has loads of black money and has several cases of corruption on him. He's the owner of Surgimed and Doctor's Hospital, which are affiliated with LMDC having the worst of reputation for any private hospital in Pakistan.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

And about the merit at shalamar, everyone last year who got into Shalamar for the 2010 batch had 900+ marks in FSc, I just confirmed it from a reliable source. He said that the merit ended at 76.74% last year aggregate of UHS. But, overseas seat had a lower merit.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Other medical colleges such as Sharif, UOL, Rashid Latif, Amna Inayat, Avicenna and CPMC etc are far away from the city.

And the only non-UHS college which is in the city is Sheikh Zayed.

These things matter alot, you should consider the distance of the private medical college from your home, primarily.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> wah is best amongst private colleges


thank you aamna!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> Apply everywhere and wait till 1st November..
> 
> Wah is a good college, it's on the better side. But, Wah's away from the mainstream twin cities, in the city of Wah, which is basically a cantonment. And if you are a resident of Lahore or Southern Punjab, it might be unsuitable for you. Plus, the recent scandal of forgering of Vice Chancellors son's record has dented the reputation of the college badly.


thank you very much Masterh for your time and concern,valuable info thanks again...!


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

masterh said:


> And about the merit at shalamar, everyone last year who got into Shalamar for the 2010 batch had 900+ marks in FSc, I just confirmed it from a reliable source. He said that the merit ended at 76.74% last year aggregate of UHS. But, overseas seat had a lower merit.


here what you are mentioning,merit ended of 2nd 3rd list or 1st merit list...???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Of the last person who got into Shalamar, Although I'm unsure if it includes interview marks or not. But, I am dead sure that the FSc marks of every student who got into SMDC had 900+ FSc marks.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> here what you are mentioning,merit ended of 2nd 3rd list or 1st merit list...???


Of the last person who got into Shalamar, Although I'm unsure if it includes interview marks or not. But, I am dead sure that the FSc marks of every student who got into SMDC had 900+ FSc marks. And around 920+ in Matriculation.

The merit of Shalamar is calculated on an aggregate of SSC + HSSC + Entry Test. And Interview is just a formality to access students, it doesn't form an actual part of the merit. Like, If you've got good marks in FSc and Matric, you'll get straight through. Because, you are called for interview after the display of merit list. So, it actually doesn't form an integral part of the admission process. They just want to read the minds of new students and on average decide, how actually they're going to treat them..

The admission process goes like, suppose they display the merit lists on 31st oct. Then if you fall in the top 150, they'll call you for an interview. And then when you'll be finally selected, they'll call you to pick up your fee bill and deposit the fee. And then you'll be given an invitation to the orientation day, a Shalamar logo college bag, book list, 1st year MBBS planner, your digital access card, which gives you library and web portal access and certain other things.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

And what was the ended merit at wah?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Wah merit is not based on UHS nor has head to head competition with UHS affiliated institutes. It directly competes with FUMC, Shifa, AMC and Riphah. Because it is actually located in a non UHS region. In Northern Punjab the competition is not between colleges but between UHS and others and depends entirely on the choice of people there so the merit of Wah being the only UHS institute is very high even above CMH and with the increasing popularity and trust of people on UHS in Northern Punjab, the merit is bound to increase. 

To cut it short, students of Northern Punjab, not getting admission in AMC go to Wah and Shifa henceforth. FUMC is for children of Armed Force Officers, it has a different merit altogether. People who prefer UHS then, go to Wah and those who don't prefer Shifa. But, merit of Wah is higher being the only UHS institute in N. Punjab.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Its mean should i give up.can't i be taken in reputed institution...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

As I said, apply everywhere and wait until 31st October.

And please don't loose hope. You can easily get into RLMC and Avicenna etc.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Rlmc/imdc
which one is better financially and educationaly?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

IMDC doesn't have a good reputation.

RLMC is new, and it won't be right to give a verdict on the college right now. Just contact the students of RLMC, go to their facebook page etc and ask students there about their experience, faculty, facilities and fee flexibility.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

Rlmc has not mentioned the fee structure on their web,i make me to guess they will double cross'
imdc on the other hand has mention its fee structure.
Rashid latif himself is a very u know can say...,prefer money' and it can cost upto 3 million if i study there and at imdc it is 27.5,sm students of rlmc says its just money demanding college and ask for 2nd year fee just after 5 months of 1st year and imdc also do like this,good thing about rlmc is it is uhs linked while imdc bahria but the good thing there is that both are recognized by IMED...
These things make me confuse if rlmc charges more than 27.5 it is its draw back...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

You see, every medical college which is PMDC recognized automatically becomes USMLE, PLAB and AUSMLE recognized.

Those colleges, which don't appear on iMED listing have not emailed the iMED (FAIMERS) authority to get them listed, that's it. And it takes just a little time or so, to get the listing. iMED, hence should not be your main concern. PMDC is what should be your primary concern and then UHS. And then, the faculty, fee structure and facilities.

Secondly, some colleges don't just display their fee structure on their websites. They publish all such info on their prospectus which itself is a way to earn some bucks. You should just call them up and ask the queries from the correspondent of the college.

As I said in my previous posts, go to RLMC's facebook page, contact the students of the college and get their honest feedback and then decide for yourself.

IMDC is basically low merit as RLMC, and despite being an old institute comparatively, it has not picked up on it's ranking and had certain grave issues with PMDC sometime ago. If I am right, there license of PMDC was cancelled for an year or so and then again restored. Not too sure about the future either.

You can alternatively, check Avicenna Medical College as well..


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

i think its better to apply in central park than aviceena,and according to me imdc is better than aviceena,what about central park and riphah...???
my chances at riphah...???


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

In my opinion, they all fall in the same category, Central Park, a bit better though


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> It's like while considering a private institution you should put your comfort and convenience first.
> 
> About Shalamar, it's in the city of Lahore, one of the three private institutions which are in the city, the rest two being CMH and FMH. It's in Lahore Cantt, 2 min drive from CMH and a 4 min drive from Royal Palm Club.
> Even LMDC is away from the city, it's about 30 min drive from Amritsar, India


@masterh bro!!! i m really messed up 
my uhs agregate = 79.44
cmh agregate = 77.77
fsc = 865 
mcat = 877 
i hve applied for cmh wah shalamar fmh sheikhzaid....wat would happen now #baffled #baffled


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

I think you can get anywhere but bit difficult in sheikh zayed...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> I think you can get anywhere but bit difficult in sheikh zayed...


@ lite lord how u know dat i will gwt eve were #shocked


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> @ lite lord how u know dat i will gwt eve were #shocked


lol your uhs aggregate is awesome thats why...


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> lol your uhs aggregate is awesome thats why...


@ lite lord ....bro then it means i shud stop worrying #sad #sad #sad


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> lol your uhs aggregate is awesome thats why...


wat ru doing BTW #roll


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> wat ru doing BTW #roll


yes definitely don't worry,i am doing 'wait',use proper english please otherwise moderators will delete your post!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> yes definitely don't worry,i am doing 'wait',use proper english please otherwise moderators will delete your post!


lite lord what are you doing by the way ? #cool


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> yes definitely don't worry,i am doing 'wait',use proper english please otherwise moderators will delete your post!


if my agregate is good then why didnt i get any call from any collge ? #shocked


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> if my agregate is good then why didnt i get any call from any collge ? #shocked


if your uhs aggregate is 79.5 as you stated earlier then you have a strong chance in every college!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> if your uhs aggregate is 79.5 as you stated earlier then you have a strong chance in every college!


if i dont get a call from any college from merit list is displayed does that mean i ddnt get admission ?#sad #sad #sad #sad


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> if i dont get a call from any college from merit list is displayed does that mean i ddnt get admission ?#sad #sad #sad #sad


i think merit lists will be displayed tomorrow,so check your name tomorrow!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

#yes


lite_lord said:


> i think merit lists will be displayed tomorrow,so check your name tomorrow!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> @masterh bro!!! i m really messed up
> my uhs agregate = 79.44
> cmh agregate = 77.77
> fsc = 865
> ...


Dude, sorry for the late reply. I was having my final exams, please pray for my success.. Your aggregate looks pretty good, you have strong chances to get into top of the line private medical colleges like CMH, Shalamar, FMH.. Chances of getting into Sheikh Zayed depend are based on 1- FSc scores, I don't know if they add matric scores now or not 2- Self conducted entry test. If you score well in their entry test, you certainly stand a great chance


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

masterh said:


> Dude, sorry for the late reply. I was having my final exams, please pray for my success.. Your aggregate looks pretty good, you have strong chances to get into top of the line private medical colleges like CMH, Shalamar, FMH.. Chances of getting into Sheikh Zayed depend are based on 1- FSc scores, I don't know if they add matric scores now or not 2- Self conducted entry test. If you score well in their entry test, you certainly stand a great chance


i got called from shalamar but they have given me only 2 dayz to submit dews ../.. and others liss are not out yet ... what shout i do #sad #sad #sad


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i got called from shalamar but they have given me only 2 dayz to submit dews ../.. and others liss are not out yet ... what shout i do #sad #sad #sad


what did you decide then?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

lite_lord said:


> what did you decide then?


not decided yet #confused #confused #confused


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

hey i have gotten into shalamar can anyone please tell me if its a good college?


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mari2095 said:


> hey i have gotten into shalamar can anyone please tell me if its a good college?


i have even submitted my dues at shalamar #cool yeah it is a gooood college :happy:


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i have even submitted my dues at shalamar #cool yeah it is a gooood college :happy:


congrats!


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

mari2095 said:


> hey i have gotten into shalamar can anyone please tell me if its a good college?


goooooooooood......i have paid my dues at shalamar #wink


----------



## mari2095 (Oct 30, 2011)

junaid444 said:


> i have even submitted my dues at shalamar #cool yeah it is a gooood college :happy:


*thx *


----------

